# Handy Ski Rack



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

You can buy one online for $50 ... or you can make one out of left over siding!

It fits in a plastic shoe tray to collect the snow melt. I drilled holes in the base to let the water drip out.

The design would look nice if I made another one out of nice wood and used better joints. But I never got around to it.


----------

